# Need help with mail/SMTP!



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey everyone.

This is a subject that I am really uneducated on and I would appreciate any help. 

The first part of my problem isn't really iPhone/Apple based but it's based on the second part, which is.

*PART 1:* Okay, my new employer has given me an E-mail address. They don't have webmail at their company so I have to use a mail application. I've downloaded Thunderbird by Firefox for this. 

My employer told me the details for the incoming server, and told me for the outgoing server to use "your current mail server". Well - I've never used an actual mail application for mail, I always use webmail. So, as you can imagine I'm a little confused.

The mail service is POP3. The details for the incoming server (username/pass/server) all work, and I was able to view my mail and inbox etc from my new company E-mail address. However, I can't reply to this mail, because I just don't know WHAT to do for the outgoing server. I don't understand what she means by "your current mail server". I have Hotmail, AIM, GMail and Yahoo -- are these what I need for my outgoing mail server?

I DID manage to add my gMail by setting the outgoing server to smtp.gmail.com on port 587. I was able to reply to mail BUT the problem is the mail I send on Thunderbird is now all coming from my gMail account. This isn't okay, *as it's important that my E-mails with the clients come from the company's domain.*
When I E-mailed my new boss to tell her about this problem she told me not to use gMail and asked me what my ISP was. I told her AOL Canada at home and Bell Sympatico at my beach house (where I go frequently). She told me to try smtp.aol.com on port 139 but this still did not work.

*PART 2: *Now, once I figure this out, it would be great to be able to set this account up on my iPhone, although obviously I can't do this when I don't know what to put for the outgoing server.

It's very likely that it's not working because I'm making an idiotic mistake with setting up the outgoing server - I'm really not used to it and I'm easily confused by all this IMAP/POP3/SMTP stuff!

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I don't know the direct answer for AOL but if you look up on the support area of there web page on how to set up there email, what ever the out going info is or SMTP is what you want to enter.

The reason you do this is this is the server that is sending your mail, you may also want to try mail.mac.com or mail.me.com


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I don't know the direct answer for AOL but if you look up on the support area of there web page on how to set up there email, what ever the out going info is or SMTP is what you want to enter.
> 
> The reason you do this is this is the server that is sending your mail, you may also want to try mail.mac.com or mail.me.com


Thanks Trevor, I'll try with me.com - although shouldn't it be smtp.me.com ? And also, do I need to enter my username and pass? (because I think if I do then it'll end up just showing my me.com address when I repy.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I highly doubt your ISP's outgoing mail server will allow you to use a different domain email address than what the default is.

Have you tried using your incoming mail server address as your outgoing mail server address?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> I highly doubt your ISP's outgoing mail server will allow you to use a different domain email address than what the default is.
> 
> Have you tried using your incoming mail server address as your outgoing mail server address?


That's what I thought, it didn't make sense to me.. she told me that at their office they use their website's mail server for incoming and Cogeco for outgoing. 

I tried using smtp.their site.com on the default port but it didn't work.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

try mail.attheirsite.com as the outgoing


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I tried, doesn't work . Should I have it on some specific port, and should I be using TLS or SSL?

Also, for outgoing, should I select "Username and Password" under "Security and Authentication"? (I tried with and without it just in case but it still didn't work)


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Try it all... I don't know how their system is setup, but every available setting is a possibility.

If all else fails... Call the IT people.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Flipstar said:


> I highly doubt your ISP's outgoing mail server will allow you to use a different domain email address than what the default is.


Most ISPs will let you send from a different domain, but they might have you use a different port. Their help desk should be able to tell you.

But, if they have incoming mail - they have a mail server. It might be hosted on a shared server somewhere, but they can't have incoming without also having outgoing. Ask them again for the settings.

I don't understand your problem with gmail. You should be able to send from any email address and use the gmail outgoing server. Mail set my gmail up for me and it uses port 995.

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I meant to also ask why Thunderbird and not Apple's mail.app?

Just curious.

Margaret


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Margret,

I don't use Mail.app because I don't know what it is! I'm a Windows user unfortunately, my only Apple product is my iPhone.

I'll ask again for their outgoing server. 

My problem with G-mail is that say I recieve an email from [email protected]. Now, I go to reply to this, fine - it works. But, the person I'm responding to will see that email being sent from [email protected] instead of [email protected]. 

Is it possible to make it so I recieve AND send to/from the SAME address ([email protected]) WITH the gMail settings?

I'm trying to look on Google etc but this is just such a specific problem that I can't find anything


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I know that you can set a different reply-to address in Gmail than the gmail address itself, but I don't know if this is also reflected in the "From:" field - I suspect not, but poke around in the Google account settings again.

M


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

uPhone said:


> Hi Margret,
> 
> I don't use Mail.app because I don't know what it is! I'm a Windows user unfortunately, my only Apple product is my iPhone.
> 
> ...


Ah, sorry, I didn't realize you don't have a Mac :-( 

Log on to your gmail account, look in the top right of the screen - settings, when you get to settings, click on the accounts tab, then it says "send mail as" follow the bouncing ball and then when you compose a message you'll get a drop down that lets you pick which account to send from.

HTH, Margaret


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

You should be able to use smtp.rogerswirelessdata.com (on an iphone) as your outgoing (with no login/password) and server port 465.

I have been using that for my hotmail.

Good luck.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you very much Freeboater! That worked great, for my iPhone anyway. Now I just need an smtp thing for Thunderbird on my PC.

Me and the IT guy at the company are E-mailing back and forth. Because I use AOL, and AOL uses IMAP, but the company uses POP, we're having problems. We tried setting something up with web2mail.com but it's not good. 

If only some how you could have incoming as POP and outgoing as IMAP


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok wait a minute, something weird is going on Freeboater,

Sending E-mail works, great. But, when I recieve an Email, for some reason it goes into my me.com account folder (yet its still sent to my company address, not my me.com address). This would mean that to reply to it I would have to select from the roll list my company address as the "from address" every time.

Is there any way to make it just go to the right folder?


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, I don't have the same setup, but I'll try and help.

In the mail settings section, do you have a default account listed?

Also, do you see two accounts when you log into mail, instead of just one inbox?


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*smtp*

If Cogeco is like Rogers, they won't allow you to use a non-rogers smtp server to send e-mail. You must use their smtp server. With Rogers it's even more complicated. YOu have to register all your non-rogers accounts as extra email address in their Yahoo/Rogers email system or it won't even recognize the outgoing mail at all.

With Rogers, all external e-mail accounts must send through smtp:broadband.rogers.com. 

With their system, it does appear that the e-mails are coming from the external server, however.

cogeco is probably similar.


----------



## Janeymac (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, I am having a similar problem and would like some help.
I have three sympatico accounts which I want to go to my Iphone. 
I can receive mail perfectly on all of them. The minute I try to send an email from my Iphone sympatico account then I get a message "sender email invalid"

Could someone please help me sort this out. It is driving me nuts. Would phone Rogers but don't have confidence they will know since most of their CSRs don't seem to know the most basic of information.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Janeymac said:


> Hi, I am having a similar problem and would like some help.
> I have three sympatico accounts which I want to go to my Iphone.
> I can receive mail perfectly on all of them. The minute I try to send an email from my Iphone sympatico account then I get a message "sender email invalid"
> 
> Could someone please help me sort this out. It is driving me nuts. Would phone Rogers but don't have confidence they will know since most of their CSRs don't seem to know the most basic of information.


I did a google for "sympatico iphone email" can came up with this link.



> Posted by: sal74
> 
> Just to inform any Bell Sympatico Mail users that the mail settings are the following if you're trying to configure your email account on your iPhone. I was successful last night at this.
> 
> ...


google is your friend  

Margaret


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

freeboater said:


> You should be able to use smtp.rogerswirelessdata.com (on an iphone) as your outgoing (with no login/password) and server port 465.
> 
> I have been using that for my hotmail.
> 
> Good luck.


Can someone help me? This setting is no longer working. For some reason I deleted the E-mail account and now I've set it up with smtp.rogerswirelessdata.com on 465 and now I can't send mail. It's all being bounced directly to my outbox. 

Please help!


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I can't talk for Rogers as I'm on Fido but on my iPhone I have smtp1.sympatico.ca (this was synced from my home account which is with Sympatico). I was having problems everytime I was out of my own WiFi but when I went through the settings there is a pre-installed fido outgoing mail server....by default it was turned off though. When I turned it on I find e-mails get sent no problem no matter where I am. Under the settings for that server it lists the Host Name as gprs.fido.ca

I have 5 different e-mail accounts on my iPhone; a .mac account, 3 smtp e-mail accounts through ehosting.ca and 1 POP account, none of which are Sympatico accounts. The Sympatico outgoing mail server is the primary one on all accounts and the Fido one is turned on as the alternative. At home I have always used the Sympatico outgoing mail server for all my e-mail accounts.

Do Rogers iPhones have a pre-installed alternative outgoing mail server you can turn on ?


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

Honestly your best bet is to call your ISP. Ask them for the settings to setup your e-mail. Write them down, and then use only the smtp only and your companies POP3 info. There are too many variables to try and figure out on your own. SMTP can be authenticated, it can be on non-standard ports, it can require secure connection....

Do the same for the ISP you use at your cottage. You will need to change the smtp info when you go back and forth.

Your company must get a ton of spam. The fact that the allow you to send e-mail from @yourcompany on other SMTP servers means they do not enforce SPF. That means spammers can use (spoof) your e-mail address to send stuff and it won't get rejected by servers. Just and FYI, be careful giving out this new e-mail address  Once it's in the wild you will get a world of spam...

Ed


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Still not working.. 

Also, #1 my iPhone doesnt download old mail from the server (yet my other Email accounts downloaded 200 emails that I had in my inbox before I got my iphone) and #2, I use thunderbird for this email account on my computer, and when I get a new email and read it on thunderbird, my iPhone will not download those Emails once theve been read, it only downloads unread messages. I want them ALL on my iPhone, can someone help??


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

uPhone said:


> Still not working..
> 
> Also, #1 my iPhone doesnt download old mail from the server (yet my other Email accounts downloaded 200 emails that I had in my inbox before I got my iphone) and #2, I use thunderbird for this email account on my computer, and when I get a new email and read it on thunderbird, my iPhone will not download those Emails once theve been read, it only downloads unread messages. I want them ALL on my iPhone, *can someone help??*


Many people have offered you advice. Please tell us how you followed each advice and what happened when you did.


talk to your boss and the IT at your work. How can they have incoming mail without also having outgoing mail. They should be able to give you the right information.
Call your ISP and have them walk you through setting up Thunderbird - have you done that? what did they say?
Use gmail on the internet. Set it up so that outgoing mail looks like it's coming from yourbusiness.com
Set up Thunderbird to also pick up your gmail and then you can use gmail as your outgoing server from Thunderbird.

Any one of the above will solve your problem(s). Which of them have you tried?

There have been other suggestions as well, but these are some that I remember. You wouldn't use all of them together, but any one of them should work.

As someone else said, there are a lot of variables that we don't know so it's hard for us to direct you. Also, we're all Mac users here and since at least some of your problem relates to a PC, it's not likely that we can answer.

Have you tried a forum of Windows and iPhone users? Maybe they have better information. No, I can't recommend one since I don't use a PC and have no reason to visit such a forum.

Margaret


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> Many people have offered you advice. Please tell us how you followed each advice and what happened when you did.
> 
> 
> talk to your boss and the IT at your work. How can they have incoming mail without also having outgoing mail. They should be able to give you the right information.
> ...


Thanks for the support but..

I get the feeling that somewhere in this thread I've said something misleading as none of the suggestions I've been given have anything to do with my problem.

- My problem has nothing to do with Windows or Mac. It's a universal problem and has nothing to do with a computer.
- My problem has nothing to do with my ISP (to be clear though, the original problem did, but now my new problems posted above don't)

Let me start fresh and re-explain my problem which has everything to do with my iPhone itself and nothing to do with my computer. 

I cannot send E-mails from my company's E-mail address on my iPhone. I could a few days ago based on smtp.rogerswirelessdata.com, but now it's just not working. I am just as confused as to why the company doesnt have their own smtp server, but they just don't and that's that. 

The second problem is that my iPhone is not downloading messages that have already been read. This is a problem as I need all of the E-mails accessable on my iPhone. It only downloads messages that are new and unopened, whereas other accounts like AOL and Gmail downloaded all of my messages in that account's history upon setup (it would say in the bottom "downloading 5 of 137" etc..).

If anyone above has answered my questions and I have overlooked them then I appologize, I'm very tired and will look again tomorrow...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

You need to contact Rogers. You will need to have your @company e-mail added to the allowed addresses sent through their Rogers SMTP server.

On the desktop world we go to login.yahoo.com and sign in with a Rogers ID/rogers e-mail and add other non-rogers e-mail addresses to the allowed to send as field.

You cannot just send though companies SMTP servers. Once upon a time yes, but not with todays spam. That's what we refer to as an open rely, and rogers is definetly not one....

Ed


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Okay well, part one of my problem is solved. I looked in advanced settings for SMTP: there was one server called "smtp.rogerswirelessdata.com" (default and on) and one that was called Rogers SMTP Mail (off). I turned the other one off and turn "Rogers SMTP Mail" on. Now I can send mail, great.

Second part of my problem still isnt solved, it's not downloading unread messages which sucks. Does anyone know why this would be?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Just be sure that I understand and am answering the right question:

As I understand it, you're reading the mail on your PC using Thunderbird and then later you want the same mail to download onto your iPhone - is that what you're doing?

Have you checked the settings in Thunderbird? Maybe it's set to delete from the server after you download it to Thunderbird.

If this is your work email, have you checked with them to see if they have it set to delete as soon as you download.

Margaret


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi margaret,

Yep that's exactly the problem. Do you by any chance know where on thunderbird that setting might be?

Edit: Nevermind, found it! 

Problem solved I believe!


----------

